# Crowntail Betta?



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Does anyone here have Crowntail betta's? We just got them in at work and I am not a fan of Betta's but I like these better cause of the spikey tails. Do they live in the same place as regular Bettas or is this a mutation or what?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They're pretty much the same as regular bettas but with better tails.
They don't llive in the same place since most bettas are domesticated and there really only a few that are still "wild".

Crown tail bettas just happened through decades of breeding and sudden dna mutations. Like with goldfish, there used to be only a few types, now theres A LOT.

Correct me if any of that is wrong lol.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

My wife has 2 males...Loves them and they are both very beautiful.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

quite the same, quite the same.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i have one that i bought with a damaged tail, but its growing back in perfectly.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

flamingonhot has got it right. They don't need any special care other than what you'd do for a regular betta. I love crowntails


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Shredded fins will NEVER grow back the same. They will be discolored or shorter or scarred or a combination. While the fish will be healthy, he will not be the same. CTs do require a little more work as they need exceptional wate vs a veiltail and are usually a bit more succeptible to disease due to the inbreeding. The more specific a fish is, the less robust they are. Breeding for the perfect fish sacrifices many traits of said fish.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

all commonly kept bettas are strains of wild bettas. Wild bettas have short, unpatterned fins. Our pet bettas are breeding strains acheived after long-term breeding. They are all the same species but are diffrent varieties, like mollies.

Pls correct me if Im wrong!


----------

